# Gimp 2.2 en français



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Après maintes recherches je viens enfin de retrouver Gimp pour Mac, mais... en anglais.
Je sais qu'il existe en français car je l'avais avant de reformater mon ordi et malheureusement je n'ai pas gardé l'adresse web.

un p'tit coup de main ?

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Septembre 2005)

Là

je ne suis plus sûr, tu a peut être besoin de coller quelques lignes du styles dans ton fichier d'initialisation de ton shell (genre .bachrc) comme

LANGUAGE=fr_FR 
LC_ALL=fr_FR 
LC_MESSAGE=fr_FR 

sinon, si tu passes par Fink ou DarwinPorts pour l'installer, tu l'as aussi en français.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

Merci de me répondre mais mes connaissances en informatique sont dépassées par ce que tu m'expliques !


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Septembre 2005)

OK donc commençons par le commencement

 Tu le prends ici

l'as tu en français ou en anglais ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Je te dis ça demain car je télécharge au boulot (à la maison 56k)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

idem, en anglais...

c'est la 2.2.8 alors que j'avais la 2.2.6 et puis + de 70 mo en téléchargement et l'autre 45, bizarre  non ?


----------



## lof. (21 Septembre 2005)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> idem, en anglais...
> 
> c'est la 2.2.8 alors que j'avais la 2.2.6 et puis + de 70 mo en téléchargement et l'autre 45, bizarre  non ?



Oui je lai vu aussi et je pense que c'est normal car the gimp 2.2.8 est :"OS X 10.4 Tiger x86 and ppc" donc je pense que l'embonpoint du fichier et du au fait qu'il peut tourner sur les 2 architectures de processeurs.

par contre chez moi cette version est en français automatiquement sans aucun problème (os x 10.4.2) ....


----------



## Yoop (21 Septembre 2005)

Un autre gens a posé la meme question aujourd'hui. Je lui ai donné l'adresse ou je l'ai chopé en francais sur le site de gimp-fr mais il a pas encore répondu.
En tt cas, chez moi la 2.2.8 est bien en francais


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Septembre 2005)

je pense qu'il y a quelques mois il y a eu le même sujet, avec des gens qui l'avait en anglais, d'autres en français avec a priori la même config. Et on a pas réussit à comprendre la raison.

Si tu as un peu de temps, essaye d'installer Gimp avec  Fink  ou  darwinPorts  , je pense que ça va te donner une version française sans problème (et une porte d'entrée vers tout un tas d'autres logiciels).


----------



## plovemax (4 Octobre 2005)

Il y a un fil sur le sujet dans le site (je sais plus où). Bon en gros Gimp n'existe ni en anglais ni en français ni en javanais : il existe point; Ensuite par une localisation on obtient l'affichage dans la langue qu'on veut. Une solution pour obtenir gimp en français : cliquez sur le drapeau en haut dans la barre des menus et ouvrez internationnal. Dans l'onglet langue mettez français en premier si c'est déjà le cas mettez anglais puis remettez français. Après je sais plus 'il faut redémarrer ou pas mais moi çà à marché pour avoir gimp en français.


----------



## artykovitz (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Plovemax a tout a fait raison.
The gimp peut fonctionner dans toutes les langues.
Il suffit de faire ce que dit Plovemax mais sans oublier une chose.
Donc, on récapitule :

Fermer toutes les applications

1- Cliquer sur le drapeau français en haut et à droite du finder.
2- Cliquer sur International
3 - Cliquer l'onglet Langues et vérifier que Français est en premier sur la liste du menu déroulant. Si ce n'est as le cas, un simple cliquer-glisser le fera.
4 - Cliquer Modifier
5 - Décocher anglais dans le menu déroulant
6 - Cliquer OK
7 - Fermer la fenêtre en haut à gauche (com d'hab)
8 - Ouvrir GIMP
9 - Youpi ça marche ! 
10 - Refaire la même procédure jusqu'au poin 5 en recochant anglais (au cas où) 
11 - Youpi, ça marche toujours et en plus l'aide est également traduite en français !
Elle est pas belle la vie ???  

Pour les autres plateformes PC, LINUX et autres, allez faire un petit tour dans l'aide du GIMP
Cliquer sur aide et dans la table des matières, allez lire chapitre 1 3.3 Language. Vous aurez toute la procédure pour basculer en français.

A+ et merci à Plovemax qui m'a mis sur la voie ! 
Arty


----------

